# Ford did it why not us...OBS Chevy Pics



## Stik208

I don't have one but post your pics of 89-00 C/K Chevys. This is a nice one.








Heres one for sale up from me.
http://albany.craigslist.org/ctd/1506981034.html


----------



## John Mac

View attachment 66755


Here is a 92', drives less than 100 miles a year. Truck has a 454 motor and 250,000 miles on it.


----------



## Dondo

1989 K5 Siverado 
350c.i. 5.7ltr V8
64,000 miles
2nd owner
7'-6" Western Ultra-Mount Pro-Plow


----------



## OldCrow

I had an '88 K5 Blazer. Best vehicle I ever owned. Black and Silver. I'm still sick to my stomach I ever got rid of that truck.


----------



## chcav1218

The new(used) plow with fresh paint (sorry about the dead light)









And some baby pictures lol


----------



## mkwl

Here's a shot of my truck (in signature), and my Grandpa's 1996 Chevy K1500 extended cab, short- sport side bed, 4x4, 4.3L V6, 4L60E, Silverado package, with pushbutton 4x4 and cloth interior- he purchased it new in '95, 110K miles, and in MINT condition (garage kept since new) Enjoy!


----------



## got-h2o

I've had about 20 88-98 GM's but here are a couple of my classics. Before and after on the black beaut, and 'ol red:


----------



## got-h2o

And a couple 6.5ers:


----------



## plowinzr2

heres a few of my 88 first year of this body style and my buddys 96 in the last one


----------



## RobMI

93' 2500 6.5 turbo *plow light is no longer zip tied haha*


----------



## bowtie_guy

The 98.

Vortec 350, 4L60E. 3.73 gears.
Going to install a boss mount this week I think....


----------



## Mark13

Here's some pics of my 98. It's got a life of ease.


----------



## Mark13

I had another picture to add but it wouldn't let me save my post after editing it so I guess I'll just do it this way. 









Only a little heavy.


----------



## dlstelma

I love seeing (pics) these trucks at work....gonna have to work on this one.


----------



## Advantage

Here's a couple pics of our '89 454 big block tuff as nails. First pic is before the rehab.


----------



## sven_502

My old truck


















My current one


----------



## 2COR517

It looks like washing the truck is not required, so maybe I'll post one of the 97....


----------



## mcwlandscaping

2COR517;912596 said:


> It looks like washing the truck is not required, so maybe I'll post one of the 97....


You've had plenty of time to think about it....time to take action and do it!!


----------



## 2COR517

mcwlandscaping;913027 said:


> You've had plenty of time to think about it....time to take action and do it!!


I'll be set up in full riot gear later today. I'll snap one.


----------



## c.schulz

This was my old truck. Sold it a couple years ago. Man I miss her. Had a 454 with 4L80E trans.
Chris


----------



## sjosephlawncare

What does OBS mean?


----------



## Milwaukee

sjosephlawncare;913547 said:


> What does OBS mean?


Old body Style


----------



## Dondo

sjosephlawncare;913547 said:


> What does OBS mean?


I was wondering that too.



Milwaukee;913568 said:


> Old body Style


Thanks!


----------



## Mark13

Dondo;913577 said:


> I was wondering that too.


On most forums they consider OOBS (old old body style) the pre 88 stuff with the more boxy look and solid front axles, OBS (old body style) is the GMT 400 stuff like most have posted in here. The 88-98 1/2tons and up to 2000 for the 3/4 and 1 tons. NBS (new body style) is 99+ for 1/2tons and 2000+ for 3/4 and 1 tons. Then NNBS (new new body style) is 07.5- current.


----------



## PDQ Pete

My 1995 chevy has been a good truck.


----------



## DieselSlug

Here are a couple pics of my truck, pics from last wtiner to most recent pics. WHen it leaked a ton of oil every night due to the severely rotted pan.


----------



## DieselSlug

More. The black one is a friends truck, he sold it in favor of a 79 f250. He really didnt take know much about diesels and neglected it some.


----------



## mossman381

Here are a few of my trucks I have had over the years. Enjoy
2000 3500 454 auto
















97 1500 stepside 305 NV3500


----------



## mossman381

One more. This was my first truck. 88 chevy. 350 with a 5 speed manual trans.


----------



## Mark13

mossman381;915734 said:


> Here are a few of my trucks I have had over the years. Enjoy
> 2000 3500 454 auto


Nice Truck!

As much as I want a newer diesel I just can't seem to stop wanting a clean obs 1ton. I just wish they offered a diesel in the obs trucks that was more comparable to the 12v cummins and 7.3 psd.


----------



## sven_502

Mark13;915760 said:


> Nice Truck!
> 
> As much as I want a newer diesel I just can't seem to stop wanting a clean obs 1ton. I just wish they offered a diesel in the obs trucks that was more comparable to the 12v cummins and 7.3 psd.


Or if it wasnt so damn complicated and expensive to swap a duramax into one of thempayup


----------



## mossman381

Mark13;915760 said:


> Nice Truck!
> 
> As much as I want a newer diesel I just can't seem to stop wanting a clean obs 1ton. I just wish they offered a diesel in the obs trucks that was more comparable to the 12v cummins and 7.3 psd.


That was one of my favorite trucks. I had a flowmaster muffler on it and that 454 sounded sooo good. Got about 9-10mpg with 4.10 gears. The truck was a beast. Chevy didn't have much of a diesel back then.


----------



## Mark13

mossman381;915785 said:


> Chevy didn't have much of a diesel back then.


The 6.5 isn't horrible but it sucks compared to everything else that was out at the time and has come out since then. If I could get an obs chevy 1ton with a 12v in it I'd be quite happy.


----------



## mossman381

I have seen some obs chevy trucks with a cummins swaped in them. I have seen 2 of them on ebay.


----------



## DieselSlug

Mark13;915815 said:


> The 6.5 isn't horrible but it sucks compared to everything else that was out at the time and has come out since then. If I could get an obs chevy 1ton with a 12v in it I'd be quite happy.


Hey now, i know its nothing special, but its a cheap diesel. I do admit to having to put a bit of money in it before it became reliable. But that 454 is sick nasty. If i could have redone it i would have done a cummins swap instead of rebuilding my 6.5, i want a cummins so bad now, they just sound so cool!!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Looks good, I like the OBS Chevys alot more than the NBS.


----------



## Stik208

I would not be oppposed to a 454.


----------



## procut

Heres a good one. '95 with a 350. Unfortunetly, I don't have a pic handy with the plow and spreader on it.


----------



## SnowPro93

Here are a couple of our trucks...the stepside is on the sidelines this year waiting for a rehab this summer. The blue 99 is currently just a sander truck because the frame in the front got so bad it tore the MM1 frame off the left side. Currently that plow is on my 1998 GMC 2500 Ext. Cab Short Bed. I got some pics up on that truck. A couple from last storm and up on the lift putting the Fisher push plates in.


----------



## Dondo

Pushing snow!!


----------



## NickGB

My K3500 and my Volvo. The truck has 204,000 miles on it


----------



## 20Silverado05

This was my last truck 97 sierra 2500


----------



## ChevyHDkid45

Not much but it gets the job done for a 20 year old.


----------



## rusty_keg_3

Heres my bro's 99 OBS... Hang a 8.5 FT Western on it...

Just put in a new engine this spring...


----------



## M.S.P.M.

Heres my 98 k1500 with a 3" body lift and 208,000 miles.


----------



## rusty_keg_3

M.S.P.M.;927469 said:


> Heres my 98 k1500 with a 3" body lift and 208,000 miles.


Nice lookin truck... Is it flat black?


----------



## M.S.P.M.

Yeah it was flat black at the time of those pics. It needed alot of body work when i bought it. I replaced the bottoms of the doors and part of the bed on the drivers side.


----------



## farmerkev

So much for the "OBS" thread. lol. But nice trucks none the less.


----------



## duramax-king

*1997 gmc sierra diesel 3500 srw*

I'VE GOT A 1997 GMC SIERRA DIESEL 3500 SRW WITH FISHER 7.5' PLOW.wesport


----------



## farmerkev

duramax-king;928340 said:


> I'VE GOT A 1997 GMC SIERRA DIESEL 3500 SRW WITH FISHER 7.5' PLOW.wesport


BEAST!!wesport


----------



## duramax-king

farmerkev;928610 said:


> BEAST!!wesport


THANKS it's my third obs chevy, love them.payup


----------



## Dondo




----------



## SuperdutyShane

Alaska Boss has sweet OBS Chebbys


----------



## Stik208

SuperdutyShane;931183 said:


> Alaska Boss has sweet OBS Chebbys


This is a true statement.


----------



## Brandon29

*The 454!!!!*

This is my 1990 K3500 SRW 454 auto. This truck was a total loss in 07. I rebuilt it in 3 months. O I was 17 at the time and did everything by myself. This truck will always have a spot in my garage and man does she push snow! I also have 2000 K3500 SRW 5.7 auto I will get some pics of it up and some of the 454 in action....If it ever snows again!


----------



## Mark13

That thing is sweeeeet ^^^^


----------



## Brandon29

Thanks! I love it.


----------



## Mark13

Need to get some pics of your 2000 also.


----------



## 87chevy

Mines an OOBS  but I do have a buddy with a 92 and a motor built by a guy that builds race car motors. That truck will move some snow...

Nice rigs guys


----------



## Brandon29

Yea I will get some up really soon. Its the obs as well.


----------



## affekonig

I guess I have something to contribute:

Here's Ryan picking up my 95 K1500. I never even got the chance to plow with that truck and I kinda wish I kept it. Oh well. Yes, those are Caddy wheels, and no, I didn't put them on there.



And here's my 89 (I think) K5.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Here's my two big blue'stymusic


----------



## awddsm1

I'll play....

1990 Chevy 2500... 350/TH400... bought it just a few weeks ago in pretty rough shape, and it's still got a ways to go. So far I've replaced the motor (came with a 1979 carbed motor) and wiring harness (after they decided they didn't need it with the carbed motor and cut it all to heck), passenger side door (huge dent), seat, and a lot of other little things. The local u-pul-it junk yard loves me. had to rig up the tailgate because one of the hinges rusted off. Rockers and cab corners are all but gone, holes in the floor pans, and lots of other fun stuff. Still love riding around in this thing though... yet to plow with it, hopefully soon!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## carl b

heres my 94-95 both 350 duel batt. 480le remote start . I need to put a new bed on the 95(red) its sitting out back . I just need time . the 94 has 300k same motor . new tranny .


----------



## Brandon29

Here is my 2000 Gmc I have also. It runs a meyer E-58h pump and 7.5 poly plow. Good truck but nothing like my big block. I also put pics up when it was burnt down. I bought the truck and had a remote start installed in it and 2 months later it burnt. The place that put it in paid for the dmages but I myself fixed this myself after they bought all the parts. Both of my trucks have had some major issues but they are both like brand new now and I love them. No this truck does not have remote start anymore and it or any other truck I will own will ever have it again! I will get pics of these trucks with there plows on and the 2000 also has a western spreader new last year.


----------



## Mark13

How did you fix the fire damage? new cab and bed side?


----------



## Brandon29

yup bought a whole cab from down south and got it shipped to us. It does not have a new bedside. We cleaned it with some heavy duty cleaner then sanded it and prime and paint. turned out awesome and there is no marks in the metal. It was a pretty easy fire damage fix. it looks worse then it really was. When we took the old cab off we also had the box and the front clip off to. While we had it off we went threw and re-painted the frame. its got all new lines on it and all the hoses are new. Its pretty much a brand new truck.


----------



## MikeRi24

Just looked through the Ford OBS thread,then found this one, so I'll add to it and get it going again!

First truck I bought when I was 16, 1988 1500 350 had something like 209,000 miles on it. I drove it for about a year and a half until the tranny went on it









Then I bought this one, a 1989 GMC 1500 305 5 speed it had 268,000 miles I drive this one for a year or so.









Then had a couple of other trucks, muscle cars, and a Jeep in between then once I got started in landscaping/plowing 4 years ago, I bought an old F250, sold that in a year and bought this 1994 3500 SRW 6.5 Diesel with a Western Ultramount. It had 125,000 miles I think. I loved it, great truck but it was starting to need some repairs and last fall I was able to sell it for what I paid for it and got a year and a half of use out of it. I really miss my Diesel though I don't care what anyone says that 6.5 is a good motor!









But....I couldnt stay away from OBS Chevys for long! My business has grown enough to need another plow truck so I just recently picked up this 1999 2500 with the 454. It has 109,000 Miles. Needs a little work here and there but is one of the cleanest OBS trucks I've seen around here in a while. Since this picture, I have added the correct silver center caps that are SUPPOSED to be with those wheels, and added a power 60/40 bench seat (old one was ripped). It'll most likely be getting a Western Unimount that my buddy has for sale. Hell, I may give my employee my 2006 to drive and use this truck for my plow route this winter!


----------



## DieselSlug

MikeRi24;1303724 said:


> Just looked through the Ford OBS thread,then found this one, so I'll add to it and get it going again!
> 
> First truck I bought when I was 16, 1988 1500 350 had something like 209,000 miles on it. I drove it for about a year and a half until the tranny went on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I bought this one, a 1989 GMC 1500 305 5 speed it had 268,000 miles I drive this one for a year or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then had a couple of other trucks, muscle cars, and a Jeep in between then once I got started in landscaping/plowing 4 years ago, I bought an old F250, sold that in a year and bought this 1994 3500 SRW 6.5 Diesel with a Western Ultramount. It had 125,000 miles I think. I loved it, great truck but it was starting to need some repairs and last fall I was able to sell it for what I paid for it and got a year and a half of use out of it. I really miss my Diesel though I don't care what anyone says that 6.5 is a good motor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....I couldnt stay away from OBS Chevys for long! My business has grown enough to need another plow truck so I just recently picked up this 1999 2500 with the 454. It has 109,000 Miles. Needs a little work here and there but is one of the cleanest OBS trucks I've seen around here in a while. Since this picture, I have added the correct silver center caps that are SUPPOSED to be with those wheels, and added a power 60/40 bench seat (old one was ripped). It'll most likely be getting a Western Unimount that my buddy has for sale. Hell, I may give my employee my 2006 to drive and use this truck for my plow route this winter!


Very clean looking truck! I love my 6.5 also. Wish my truck was in as good physical appearence as that!


----------



## mercer_me

My 1989 Chevy 2500 with an 8' Fisher. She was pretty rough but, it ran excelent and I never had any problems with it except I broke a window so, I put a new door on becouse it was cheeper than buying a new window.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Some of ours.....


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Here is my 97 3500 with a 454.


----------



## MikeRi24

THEGOLDPRO;1304022 said:


> Here is my 97 3500 with a 454.


Ben, hows that truck been working out for you? any major issues?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Been pretty good so far no complaints yet.


----------



## Onebadbowtie86

'98 chevy 2500 5.7/4l80e/3:73's

Took the v plow off my duramax and put it on this truck. I lOVE plowing with this truck, best plow truck I have ever had. Cant get it stuck, turns sharp, its comfortable, good visibility ect. I just put a 7.5' back blade on it end of last season also. Drove it all summer commuting 130 miles a day for work. 16 mpg the whole time.








Heres my duramax (still have it) with big purple in the back ground.


----------



## Onebadbowtie86

When I first got it and then last summer after a full repaint.


----------



## mossman381

That is a nice truck badbowtie


----------



## WesternproGMC

All my Picks or here http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=119194


----------



## dlstelma




----------



## uniquechev

99 2500 chevy 71/2 MM and my old 88 1500 chevy Diamond


----------



## mrsops

2011 chevy silverado 2500hd!!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

mrsops;1311641 said:


> 2011 chevy silverado 2500hd!!


Doesnt look like an OBS chebby


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Hahahaha i dont see a problem with that post!


----------



## 94chevy2500

2000 3500HD and 1994 2500


----------



## MarkEagleUSA

Here's my 97. People have called her the mountain goat and the polar bear. Not sure which name I like better.


----------



## Willman940

94chevy2500;1312339 said:


> 2000 3500HD and 1994 2500


More pics of the 94?


----------



## toroplowman

and the 2000


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

toroplowman;1312459 said:


> and the 2000


Found these pics of his truck from older posts.


----------



## MikeRi24

I would kill for that truck


----------



## Stik208

MikeRi24;1312506 said:


> I would kill for that truck


I maybe wrong but I believe he had numerous problems with it.


----------



## MikeRi24

Stik208;1312711 said:


> I maybe wrong but I believe he had numerous problems with it.


I never had a problem with my 6.5 and they're pretty good engines if you keep up with the maintenance and do a couple small mods to prevent problems. Its a clean truck and its my color haha


----------



## 7d9_z28

heres my 98. I have it posted in another thread so i cant reuse those pics...
98 silverado texas truck rust free, i have a meyer 7.5 on it and just got a back blade for it this week Thumbs Up


----------



## 7d9_z28

and a pic with the window lettering...


----------



## Rusty Silence

Here's one I just fixed up and sold. I love OBS GM trucks!


----------



## Rusty Silence

My latest plow/trailer pulling truck. 1996 Chevy 3500 SRW, 5.7L, 4L80E
I still need to have the bodywork done but It's a lot nicer than when I bought it. Looks like a Silverado but it's all Cheyenne inside, lol.


----------



## Rusty Silence

We need more trucks in this thread! Anyone still plowing with OBS chevy's? I see quite a few around my area still being used.


----------



## Pushin4U

Here's a pic of my broken down 1990 Chebby. I have a 95 and 2000 as well as the Avalanche now. I'll have to find my other pics of the 95 and 2000. They must be on the other computer.

Also. I found a pic of the 2000 Chevy with my buddies 9,2 boss on it. It sagged just a lil bit lol.wesport We run a 7'6 Boss "V" on it normally.


----------



## DieselSlug

Rusty Silence;1387526 said:


> We need more trucks in this thread! Anyone still plowing with OBS chevy's? I see quite a few around my area still being used.


I am! Well not literally yet, but daily driving! Will get some pictures up in a few days. Pouring rain here.


----------



## DieselSlug

Found some from a trip to VA...

My dad found a 1971 Ford LTD he wanted to buy. So we rented a trailer, loaded up the truck and went on the adventure. The car was in Fredericksburg, VA. The seller wanted 3700 for it but said if we come down to get it they would sell it to us for 3000. (it's been for sale for a while). Has orig. paperwork including window sticker, 80K miles, and has only minor surface rust from sitting on his lawn. He ended up getting them down to 2800. The only thing that broke on the truck during the trip was my rear view mirror. When we let it sit in the airport parking lot at the rental place it must have got real hot and the glue deteriorated and my nice auto-dimming/compass/temperature mirror fell off. (Glued it back on last night). All in all back home safe. 6.5's can do it too!! 7.5 hour trip at 420 miles.


----------



## DieselSlug

Last one on the way home.


----------



## the new boss 92

dlstelma;1306272 said:


>


wow, my buddy has a really clean truck just like that except grey and i love it!


Pushin4U;1387559 said:


> Here's a pic of my broken down 1990 Chebby. I have a 95 and 2000 as well as the Avalanche now. I'll have to find my other pics of the 95 and 2000. They must be on the other computer.
> 
> Also. I found a pic of the 2000 Chevy with my buddies 9,2 boss on it. It sagged just a lil bit lol.wesport We run a 7'6 Boss "V" on it normally.


i always wondered what a scsb half ton would look like with a 9'2. its pretty much doing an endo!


----------



## I HATE RUST

chevy Trucks wesport

First pic 46 left, 03 back, 07 front


----------



## Holland

Glad to see this thread ressurected! Heres mine, 98 Chevy 1500 and yes its a 5 spd!

Had a little rust fixed and added the two tone. Needs to go back into the body shop again this spring tho, few spots have popped back since the pictures!



















And a before picture the day i got it.


----------



## ross3031

This was my 3500 with a 6.5L that i sold a while back. God did i love that truck, ill own another one soon. I dont care what people think of the 6.5L, i still love em...


----------



## Grotonems5

My 2000 Chevy 3500 I just got. has a 5.7L Vortec, no idea on the tranny or axle ratios, haven't had it long enough to figure out yet 

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=130954&highlight=2000+Chevy+3500+SRW


----------



## dlstelma

She's missed!
Summer mode:








Winter mode:


----------



## ross3031

dlstelma,
That trucks looks WAY better in winter mode. Always loved those rims and cant go wrong with BFG A/T's


----------



## dieseld

mossman381;915734 said:


> Here are a few of my trucks I have had over the years. Enjoy
> 2000 3500 454 auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this heaven? Oh no, its plowsite.
> How could you sell this?


----------



## 87chevy

dlstelma;1388152 said:


> She's missed!
> Summer mode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter mode:


Not sure which I like better 

How much was your toolbox?


----------



## mcwlandscaping

I would be ashamed to post pics of my 97 at the moment and my 95 is still in slow restoration mode. My 97 is going to need a motor real soon and won't plowing this winter. Going through this thread though for the first time tonight gives me some real ambition to finish the 95 and get the 97 back to its past glory as they are both awesome trucks! 96 & newer OBS trucks will always be my favorite body style chevy!


----------



## DieselSlug

Grotonems5;1388089 said:


> My 2000 Chevy 3500 I just got. has a 5.7L Vortec, no idea on the tranny or axle ratios, haven't had it long enough to figure out yet
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=130954&highlight=2000+Chevy+3500+SRW


Your tranny will be a 4L80E.

The code for the rear is on the build sticker. Mine is on the glove box door, not sure where yours would be. If it says GU6 thats 3.42 gears.


----------



## Grotonems5

DieselSlug;1388564 said:


> Your tranny will be a 4L80E.
> 
> The code for the rear is on the build sticker. Mine is on the glove box door, not sure where yours would be. If it says GU6 thats 3.42 gears.


Yeah, actually after I posted I went out and looked at my RPO codes in the glovebox and looked them up. 4.10 gears and 4L80E just like you said.


----------



## mossman381

dieseld;1388398 said:


> 2000 3500 454 auto
> How could you sell this?


I traded it in for a new one.

Nice to see some really clean obs trucks still out there


----------



## GMC25004x4

Heres a few pics of my old truck 1992 chevy


----------



## 2_Djinn

My favorite Chev body style. Mines a 2000' K2500


----------



## farmerkev

MarkEagleUSA;1312351 said:


> Here's my 97. People have called her the mountain goat and the polar bear. Not sure which name I like better.


My wallet is gonna hate me after seeing this. Almost a twin to my 99 3500 SRW. Mines got some rust on the door bottoms, but other than that, bodys not to bad. mechanicly mines a POS, but there is something about the body style and instead of saving up and getting something better (if possible ) I keep dumping more money my 99 and 96


----------



## GMD1984




----------



## 2_Djinn

I love looking at these pics but I cant help but wonder how many door handles,tail light circuit boards, and fuel pumps have been involved in this thread Thumbs Up

So a quick question regarding OOBS OBS NBS and NNBS what would the body between the 2000-2002ish trucks be considered ? I have a major weakness for those also.


----------



## Rusty Silence

2_Djinn;1438912 said:


> I love looking at these pics but I cant help but wonder how many door handles,tail light circuit boards, and fuel pumps have been involved in this thread Thumbs Up
> 
> So a quick question regarding OOBS OBS NBS and NNBS what would the body between the 2000-2002ish trucks be considered ? I have a major weakness for those also.


NBS I believe.


----------



## LoudnLifted88

here are my heaps


----------



## LoudnLifted88

a few more


----------



## mike6256

Looking very NICE Thumbs Up


----------



## DareDog




----------



## Bsmithchevy

*my 2000 k2500 5.7 350 rebuilt with 20k on it.*

just waiting for the snow.


----------



## DieselSlug

I love the OBS's! Figured id bring this thread back!


----------



## Willman940

DieselSlug;1478622 said:


> I love the OBS's! Figured id bring this thread back!


Be sure to let us know when you do.


----------



## DieselSlug

Here are some more over the past few months.


----------



## countryboy1365

1998 6.5l 5 speed mayer c8


----------



## M & MD Lawn

How did I miss this thread heres my baby......97 Sierra BB 454 AKA Big Green!...he's got about 224K on him now..1 rebuild

Only one in winter mode...no snow this year (my first year)... the rest are current


----------



## BFBoss

Not a work truck.. But an OBS


----------



## ihdriver7088

*my obs chebby*

here is my truck its a 1990 gmc k3500 (yes chevy grille it only cost me $20) 
its got a 454 with some work to it th400 tranny that has been bulltproofed hillsboro aluminum flatbed ultra goliath dually black wheels t bars cranked with 2"blocks in rear
and a boss 8'2" power v-xt




























and it has a mini me lololol


----------



## MikeRi24

I think I may have posted some pics of the '99 but I know not the '92

1999 K2500 got the big block in her









My newest acquisition, a 1992 Chevy K2500 350 its got 62,000 miles on it rides like a dream! I find myself taking this one home from the shop at night more than my 2006 lol









Already removed the old Western and have the Boss stuff on there now.


----------



## DieselSlug

That's what we like to hear! Old iron!


----------



## ChevyK3500

1999 chevy k3500 454 4l80e 71,000


----------



## plowinzr2

here are a couple of shots of my 94 all are from this year, the last one is the most recent i took most of the lights and work stuff off and put them on my new truck.


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn

Black truck is a 1994 C1500. Been in the family since brand new.
Blue truck is a 1994 K2500 I just purchased last month.


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn

Couple more of the black truck 3 years ago and the blue truck on its first day of work.


----------



## DSBI

Not many of these around: 1997 Chevrolet 1500 full size 4 door. Had a 7.5' fisher MM1 on her. 5.7L - the good ole days.

Centurion custom job. I can see the welds/extension on the frame.

I still have it if anyone is interested. Let it go for something anyone can afford.


----------



## mercer_me

DSBI;1814103 said:


> Not many of these around: 1997 Chevrolet 1500 full size 4 door. Had a 7.5' fisher MM1 on her. 5.7L - the good ole days.
> 
> Centurion custom job. I can see the welds/extension on the frame.
> 
> I still have it if anyone is interested. Let it go for something anyone can afford.


How many miles? What size engine? How much are you asking? Where are you located? I might have a friend that would be interested in it.


----------



## DSBI

mercer_me;1814109 said:


> How many miles? What size engine? How much are you asking? Where are you located? I might have a friend that would be interested in it.


Shes been sitting for a long time, I'll be honest. I haven't started it in more than a year (maybe 2), and there is significant rot on the rockers, one flat tire. Has about 150K +/- miles and the interior is in perfect shape. 5.7 L vortec, and the truck is located in Newton, NH at my shop.

I don't have a figure in mind, but not much. I was considering turning the engine block into a coffee table for good memories. If no one has any interest, I might just do that and then have the junk yard haul the rest away. I just don't have time or energy to screw around with it.


----------



## gallihersnow

DSBI;1814112 said:


> Shes been sitting for a long time, I'll be honest. I haven't started it in more than a year (maybe 2), and there is significant rot on the rockers, one flat tire. Has about 150K +/- miles and the interior is in perfect shape. 5.7 L vortec, and the truck is located in Newton, NH at my shop.
> 
> I don't have a figure in mind, but not much. I was considering turning the engine block into a coffee table for good memories. If no one has any interest, I might just do that and then have the junk yard haul the rest away. I just don't have time or energy to screw around with it.


I might be interested just for the sheer rarity. What kind of figure you have in mind. Some pics in it's current state would be nice too. LMK, I've been looking for a project.


----------



## TMLGC

Could I have your all thoughts on this for sale.

http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/4511503925.html

My concern is that it has been for sale along time and usually these oldie but goodies get snatched up pretty quick. Is that series engine and tranny pretty much at the end of any expected service life, assuming they are original???? Although probably cheaper to replace then the modern Vortec versions.

If this is still around at the end if the month and the frame is decent I may grab it. With the exception if color identical to the year of the 1st truck I ever had. A light duty k2500 6 lug wheels and as I recall 7200 GVWR


----------



## gallihersnow

That engine should be good for a little while longer (if it's been taken care of), I'd be really surprised if the trans is original. If it is, it's not near the end of its expected service life, it's well past it.


----------



## TSR1225

Keep the thread going!

96 5.7 1500, 7.5' Hiniker --- love those hard working OBS Chevy's


----------



## Philbilly2

My old 6.5.


----------



## DieselSlug

I miss my truck.....


----------



## Newdude

DieselSlug said:


> I miss my truck.....


I still have a Youtube video of that truck in my favorites. Pretty sweet rig! Did you replace it with anything?


----------



## DieselSlug

Newdude said:


> I still have a Youtube video of that truck in my favorites. Pretty sweet rig! Did you replace it with anything?


Sorry it took me so long to get back to you. Unfortunately no. I plowed residential drives through my 7 years of college. Once I graduated I got a desk job and could no longer leave early and get my customers drives plowed before they came home. I was not about poor service, so I had to end it. Got calls of customers wishing me well after I sent out a nice letter spring of that year.


----------



## William B.

OK I know this is an old thread but, does anyone still have the lower bumper valance on with a Western Unimount or did you have to remove it?


----------



## Western1

Removed it


----------



## meyer22288

I guess I can add to this thread, 1997 gmc k2500. Fisher mm1. It's the ext cab short bed







and possibly for sale


----------

